# Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2015)

*Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*

					Auch in Sachen Kompakt-Wasserkühlung gibt es Neuigkeiten auf der CES 2015. Corsair hat seine Hydro H110i GT ausgestellt, Enermax die Liqmax 2, beide mit Verbesserungen am Kühlblock und den Lüftern. Thermaltake bringt zudem ein neues Komplett-Set zum Selbstzusammenbauen auf den Markt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*


----------



## Tech_13 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*

Hoffentlich bekommt Corsair-Link eine ordentliche Überarbeitung, denn dieses Stück Software ist alles andere als "ausgereift".


----------



## evilmane666 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob dieser Grafikkarten Adapter hg10 auch auf einer GTX 980 in Referenz design passt weil des PCB sieht dem der GTX 780 sehr ähnlich, sonst verstehe ich nicht wirklich warum das teil für ne alte Generation und nicht für die aktuelle kommt .


----------



## Chimera (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*



evilmane666 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob dieser Grafikkarten Adapter hg10 auch auf einer GTX 980 in Referenz design passt weil des PCB sieht dem der GTX 780 sehr ähnlich, sonst verstehe ich nicht wirklich warum das teil für ne alte Generation und nicht für die aktuelle kommt .




Hydro Series HG10 N780 GPU Liquid Cooling Bracket -> steht da nix von irgendwelchen 900-er Karten, ergo dürft sie allem Anschein nach auch nicht passen. Muss man aber halt gucken, ob es nicht trotzdem gehen würd. Meist sind die Hersteller halt auch bissel notierfaul und mögen gar nicht erst alle aufzählen oder es kackt sie einfach an erst mal zu prüfen, ob es nicht auch bei neueren Modellen geht.
Hatte dasselbe ja mit meinem uralten Accelero Twin Turbo: Arctic meinte auf Anfrage, dass er garantiert nicht auf ner GTS 450 passen würde, ich müsse da den neuen Twin Turbo 2 kaufen gehen. Bullshit, logisch passte der alte auch auf meiner 450 und kühlte besser als der DirectCU.
Somit muss man halt entweder selber das Risiko eingehen und auf gut Glück kaufen, um es testen zu können oder halt hoffen, dass es ein anderer macht


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*

Mir interessiert eher die Lautstarke solche WaKüs, denn diese Lösungen sind alles andere als leise. Meine Erfahrung mit der H100 möchte ich nie wieder wiederholen, es war als hätte ich ein Dieselmotor im Gehäuse gehabt.


----------



## Tech_13 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kompakt-Waküs auf der CES: Überarbeitete Modelle von Corsair und Enermax, Neues von Thermaltake*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Mir interessiert eher die Lautstarke solche WaKüs, denn diese Lösungen sind alles andere als leise. Meine Erfahrung mit der H100 möchte ich nie wieder wiederholen, es war als hätte ich ein Dieselmotor im Gehäuse gehabt.



Also mit den richtigen Lüftern werden die relativ leise, zumindest ist mein Accelero Hybrid II im Idle und  unter Last vertretbar. Erwarten kann man Werte ab 0,4 Sone im Idle und 1-2 Sone unter Last.


----------

